# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Cfarë mendoni për meshkujt pa flokë ?

## prishtinase

Cka mendoni ju per meshkujt pa flok 

Un mendoi qe jan te lezeqem    :arushi:

----------


## derjansi

un menoj qi kan pas halle shum 

e tu menu se qysh me i zgjidh hallet kan shkul floket lol

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Tullac,qeros,i kane rene tjegullat.

----------


## firaku

Mendoje se do te kishin pase deshire qe te ken ca floke me shume.

----------


## xfiles

Mendoj se jane shume sexy.

----------


## Hard_Style

..un per vete nuke preferoj me i mbajt floket , kshtu qe qdo jav  e rruaj koken (eshte knaqesi kur prek briski ne lekuren e kokes) mirpo ekam mjekrren per arsye me harxhu shampon  :ngerdheshje: . kur pastrohem.

me shum keshtu me pelqen ta  mbaj koken -kok'rruar. :Lulja3:

----------


## prishtinase

hahaha   dikun barem te kesh hahah

----------


## Hard_Style

po de sa per me formu shkumen me qit n'llust , mu boi kishe kam flok  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dorontina

Une shum frigohem nga mashkujt pa flok, e jam e bindur qe kta mashkuj ishin te veshtirê, por tani pa flok duhet te tregojn shum urtesi se ka pak dyshim .

ky ishte mendimi im ....apo vazhimi, opservimi im, qa jam teper opserbatore e sjelljes se njeriut dhe te shtazes.e femijt i kuptoj 200% se nuk din me mshef .

----------


## prishtinase

hahah dorontina ene motra ime i  k afrik qe e sqe i keq ajo thot ik se  spaska flok  


esht e vertet se shum femra kan frik nga meshkujt pa flok

----------


## mia@

> hahah dorontina ene motra ime i  k afrik qe e sqe i keq ajo thot ik se  spaska flok  
> 
> 
> esht e vertet se shum femra kan frik nga meshkujt pa flok



Frike nga meshkujt pa floke?! :rrotullo syte: 
Per mendimin tim ata jane rehat,se e kane zgjidh problemin e parukerise. :Lulja3:

----------


## landi45

Qe Dikur Kane Pas Flok Po Ja Kane Shkul Grate

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Une shum frigohem nga mashkujt pa flok, e jam e bindur qe kta mashkuj ishin te veshtirê, por tani pa flok duhet te tregojn shum urtesi se ka pak dyshim .
> 
> ky ishte mendimi im ....apo vazhimi, opservimi im, qa jam teper opserbatore e sjelljes se njeriut dhe te shtazes.e femijt i kuptoj 200% se nuk din me mshef .


Oservon,a po ben eksperimente me mejshkut pa floke.

----------


## prishtinase

hahaha  po dea esht e vertet


hahah kjo e dyta qe mir besa  ............ :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dorontina

perpara kan tnen qe flokt bin nga menquria, une mendoj qe flokt bon nga ashpersia, nervoziteti dhe djersa e thart, po ka edhe taste tjera kuptohet jo te ghjit.

une kur te shof nji burr shtei pa flok iku iku 100/h
se ai asht gjakpirs...si ne filma............... :perqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Qe Dikur Kane Pas Flok Po Ja Kane Shkul Grate



Perdorin dhunen,kur eksitohen.

----------


## mia@

> perpara kan tnen qe flokt bin nga menquria, une mendoj qe flokt bon nga ashpersia, nervoziteti dhe djersa e thart, po ka edhe taste tjera kuptohet jo te ghjit.
> 
> une kur te shof nji burr shtei pa flok iku iku 100/h
> se ai asht gjakpirs...si ne filma...............


Hehe Dorontina s'ka te beje fare nevriklleku.Burrit tim p.sh qe eshte me nevrik se une sikur po i shtohen floket dhe jo po i bien. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

> Qe Dikur Kane Pas Flok Po Ja Kane Shkul Grate


Jo i shkulin vet ,sa here behen pishman qe jane martuar. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prishtinase

> perpara kan tnen qe flokt bin nga menquria, une mendoj qe flokt bon nga ashpersia, nervoziteti dhe djersa e thart, po ka edhe taste tjera kuptohet jo te ghjit.
> 
> une kur te shof nji burr shtei pa flok iku iku 100/h
> se ai asht gjakpirs...si ne filma...............





jan    sexy  :Lulja3:  hahaha

----------


## Europe83

te mjerit ata me gjith ket ftot si bejn hall

----------

